# New To Me SS12



## Beardedone0 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just bought an SS12. It has a Bosch starter system on it. Unfortunately, nothing happens when I turn the key. There is an additional switch added to the tower which has to be on when starting the tractor. Can anyone tell me how to diagnose this system? The battery has a good charge.


----------



## John_Deere_70 (Dec 9, 2014)

You got a pic of it?


----------



## Beardedone0 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Newbto Me ss-12*

No pics yet. I'll take some today and post them


----------

